# A Good Day of Training!!



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well as some of you might know, I'm working on training a coyote decoy dog. The stars where aligned thanks to acouple of great guys!! I headed out to Wyoming for the second annual Predator Masters Wyoming Get Together. I missed the first one but I won't miss another. I get out there and meet great guy Craig(doubleck), we meet, load up Tucker(Craig's Dasher Bred Kemmer Cur) and Whiskey( my Duane Freilino bred catahoulaXkemmer cur) and off to hunting. On our last stand for the night, we get a female coyote to start barking at us. It seemed like it wouldn't come and it started to get dark so we ventured back to the truck. The coyote followed us back and just outta view(by then it was dark) and just barked until we drove away. We believe she could see/smell the dogs and wasn't too happy about other dogs on it's territory. So, we came up for a plan of attack the next morning for the coyote. We sneak in as planned set up and she came from opposite direction this time and busted us. The dogs were working the area hard but we had to move to the next stand. After a couple dry stands we park the truck, walk over a little hill and thats where the magic starts. Craig started up his call as we all settle in and get ready. No longer then a few minutes in we hear James shoot, me and Craig never even seen the coyote but James said it was watching Tucker the whole time and drew all the attention off of us. A minute later Tucker goes to baying, me and Craig stand up because he thought Tucker was baying a quill pig. As Craig gets closer he realizes Tucker had located a coyote. We walk over and pump the dogs up, grab the coyote, bark, growl, praise the dogs, Just basically raise hell and get the dogs chewing and baying the coyote. They both got there first taste of coyote and now realize the end goal and hopefully they will be excited to chew on another. The rest of the day we have dry stands but have alot of fun. Whiskey had a ranging problem but after working with Tucker I think she has got a better idea of what she needs to do!! Here's a couple pictures of the crew!! From left to right-James, Tucker,Whiskey, Me,Craig.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

That is sweet man i have always wanted to see some decoy dogs in action.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good job. I didnt know you had one of Duannes dogs. I hunted with him at the PM hunt 2 weeks ago in New Mexico. He has some great dogs!!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> Good job. I didnt know you had one of Duannes dogs. I hunted with him at the PM hunt 2 weeks ago in New Mexico. He has some great dogs!!


I got one outta last years litter. My pup is the same age as Jeff Mock's pup and the "pinky" pup he had down there. My pup is just starting to show some potential as a decoy dog but she's been a great companion and handles very well. I just can't say enough good about the breeding Duane does.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

decoy dogs seems to be a good way to go! thats awesome!


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

If you ever need someone to share some windshield time and gas expense with let me know i would love to get out and be a part of that.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

That's great that Whiskey got a taste for what she's out there to do. Looks like I may be bad luck for you....when I go with you we either get stuck or we can't stand up because the wind blows so hard.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

rockymtn- In about a month or two I'll be out hitting it hard again as the coyotes will be the most aggressive and will be working the dogs. Decoying coyotes works best in the spring thru fall but I enjoy taking the dogs out any time of the year. Your more then welcome to go as soon as I start up again. We'll stay in touch. 

Bullsnot- your definitely not the bad luck. It's just a difference between 6 hours from salt lake and 1 or 2 hours from salt lake. I've had alot of fun hunting with you this year and hope to continue. We still need to pop you coyote cherry!!! If your up for it, this summer i'll be making another trip out east and you and your family is invited. We can make it a long weekend camping trip and do some summertime calling.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool! Congrats! Thanks for sharing!


----------

